# He's a jerk



## VenusEnvy

Estoy buscando la palabra adecuada en español para "jerk" en inglés. Lo busqué en el diccionario de WR, pero no estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice.

Dice que:
*jerk *
_nombre _
3   _pey _imbécil, gilipollas

Imbécil o gilipollas llevan los sentidos de stupidez o torpeza, ¿no? Pero, la palabra en inglés (jerk) no lleva ese sentido. Significa más o menos malhumorado, o que la persona abusa a la gente, o que hace cosas malas a la gente. 

Les doy un ejemplo:
Robert has been a real jerk today. He gave me a dirty look when I asked him to hand me a book, snapped at me when I asked him a question, and bumped into me in the hallway without saying, "Excuse me."

Robert ha sido un jerk verdadero hoy. Me echó una mala cara cuando le pidí que me entregara un libro, me contestó bruscamente cuando le hice una pregunta, y chocó conmigo en el recibidor sin pedirme diculpas.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Si quisieran saber otras palabras para jerk, así que aprendamos  , aquí se los doy:
Jerk
Prick (así así vulgar...)
Assh*le  
D*ckhead


----------



## cubaMania

Hola Venus,
Mira esto del WR:
*



3 (malicioso) spiteful, malicious: su hermano es un tipo muy puñetero, his brother is really a jerk
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## araceli

Hola
Yo diría, según el ejemplo que dio Venus, que jerk es "un tipo muy jodido" o "una persona muy jodida", puede ser hombre o mujer.
Tal vez: maleducado, grosero.
Saludos.


----------



## MarkLondres

i know that it carries different meaning in different countries, however if i am ever a JERK with the people of Chile or Ecuador.

"no seas huevon" seems to be the response.

M


----------



## Mei

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Si quisieran saber otras palabras para jerk, así que aprendamos  , aquí se los doy:
> Jerk
> Prick (así así vulgar...)
> Assh*le
> D*ckhead


 
A ver, para mi "Assh*le" (gilip*llas) y "d*ckhead" (Cap*llo). Yo traduciría "jerk", según tu ejemplo, como un "borde" o un "antipático" que no son palabras vulgares. 

En el caso de que esta persona te fastidiara mucho, sería un "cabr*n" (esta es vulgar).

Hope it helps!

Mei


----------



## fenixpollo

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> "no seas huevon" seems to be the response.


 Like "güevón" de güevos?  In Mexico that means "lazy".  Some Mexican options:

mamón (sucker), pen**jo (assh**e)
de malas (in a bad mood), maleducado, grosero
idiota, imbécil

Saludos!


----------



## srsh

"gilipollas" y "capullo" son utilizadas por ejemplo en España, pero aquí en México definitivamente no se utilizan.

Podría ser "Patán", no es vulgar y lo he escuchado en varios paises de habla hispana.

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## maralpaz

cubaMania said:
			
		

> Hola Venus,
> Mira esto del WR:


 
cubamania, ojo con el uso de puñetero. Acá en Argentina tiene un significado distinto, con connotación sexual. Saludos!


----------



## harreaza

Versión venezolana: Chamo, eres una rata (coloquial)


----------



## cachaco

Yo diría "insoportable" como término genérico. Porque si hablo en colombiano diría "¡qué tipo tan inmamable!"


----------



## oriental

VenusEnvy nos permite ver las graduaciones sobre ciertas palabrillas y, como tantas otras, depende de en que parte de latinoamerica y españa se utilicen.

La descripcion que Venus nos da, con algunos años de amigos en España, las igualaria con Gilipollas, Capullo, Joputa, Puñetero, Borde y Cabròn.

Cualquiera de ellas seria, a mi juicio, aplicable a ese Jerk.

Pretender analizar todas ellas para ver sus diferentes usos y gradaciones en España (si los hubiese ) seria quizàs divertido, pero que las utilizan y las tienen, pues si y quizàs borde sea la mas educada.

Con relacion al Rio de la Plata, Patàn parece ser demasiado educado para un Jerk, què, por lo que vemos, es algo mas fuerte que meramente grosero o maleducado.

El Jerk definido al principo por VenusEnvy oscila entre idiota -es asi nomas - o es un "guacho" ò "mala leche" si es que lo hace con maldad.

En fin, "do quiera que vayas, haz lo que vieres"  ... y di lo que oigas,  pero cuidado.....


----------



## salvador_1_99

Deacuerdo al ejemplo que da Venusenvy estando en México yo creo que la palabra "ogete" queda bien al texto aunque esta palabra es un poco vulgar.


----------



## MaRRoFunk

yo creo que esas palabras no tienen un significado fijo dependera de de que pais es la persona 

segun lo mismo el chile
estos serian los significados creo

jerk = huevon (hueon)
dork = mamon (perno)
assh**e = jerk


----------



## maralpaz

Gracias Muchas!


----------



## borgonyon

Yo usaría "pesado". "Fulano de tal fue un pesado hoy".


----------



## fenixpollo

MaRRoFunk said:


> assh**e = jerk


 No estoy de acuerdo que estas palabras sean equivalentes en inglés, sobre todo porque una es mucho más vulgar.


----------



## MaRRoFunk

fenixpollo said:


> No estoy de acuerdo que estas palabras sean equivalentes en inglés, sobre todo porque una es mucho más vulgar.


 

si tienes razon assh.. es mas vulgar, pero no me atrevi a poner el verdadero significado en español de chile al menos


----------



## byte2

Personalmente, adoro la palabra 

"cretino", pero no estoy segura de que Jerk se ajuste a ella, o viceversa


----------



## Sines

Tal y como se comportó el tal Robert en la frase _(...me echó una mala cara cuando le pidí que me entregara un libro, me contestó bruscamente cuando le hice una pregunta, y chocó conmigo en el recibidor sin pedirme diculpas_) en España diríamos, al menos yo diría: *Robert se comportó como un aunténtico gilipollas*

Un pregunta relacionada, o parecida: Jerk it out! significa algo así como mastúrbate! ?


----------



## byte2

Sines said:


> Tal y como se comportó el tal Robert en la frase _(...me echó una mala cara cuando le pidí que me entregara un libro, me contestó bruscamente cuando le hice una pregunta, y chocó conmigo en el recibidor sin pedirme diculpas_) en España diríamos, al menos yo diría: *Robert se comportó como un aunténtico gilipollas*
> 
> Un pregunta relacionada, o parecida: Jerk it out! significa algo así como mastúrbate! ?


 

¡¡Por favor, que alguien conteste a ésto!!!!


----------



## Sines

Sí, a ver si alguien lo contesta. Hay una canción muy buena de The Caesars, llamada "Jerk it Out", y el otro día hablando con un amigo sobre qué podría significar me dijo que _Jerk it Out_ significa literalmente "hazte una paja", osea, mastúrbate. ¿Es eso cierto?


----------



## Santiago Jorge

I am suprised that no one has used the favorite Mexican word jerk of «cabrón»

As for "Jerk it out!" it may refer to masterbation in some circles, but "jerk off" is more commonly used.


----------



## Sines

Thanks Santiago Jorge; so my friend was right and Jerk it out means that.

Now I highly recommend with more emphasis that song!


----------



## Mei

fenixpollo said:


> No estoy de acuerdo que estas palabras sean equivalentes en inglés, sobre todo porque una es mucho más vulgar.



That's what I thought.

Mei


----------



## Vanest

*3 **jerk*, dork

_a dull stupid fatuous person_
Según esta definición del WR, un 'jerk' es equivalente' a un 'dork' y es una persona estúpida, aburrida y fastidiosa...  Además, no creo que es una palabra muy vulgar, pues recuerdo que la usba mucho de niña, cuando me era prohibido decir 'malas palabras', en cambio, si en español hubiera dicho "huevón, cabrón, pendejo, cojudo, etc." ¡mi mami me hubiera lavado la boca con jabón! Yo creo, y es solo mi opinión, que 'idiota' se ajusta al significado, pues, además de tener la connotación de estupidez (persona falta de inteligencia) tiene la connotación de maleducado o patán.
*idiota**.*
 (Del lat. _idiōta,_ y este del gr. ἰδιώτης).
* 1.* adj. Que padece de idiocia. U. t. c. s.
* 2.* adj. Engreído sin fundamento para ello. U. t. c. s.


----------



## Telmo

Yo también prefiero cretino, incluso majadero, aunque gilipollas encaja.
Vs


----------



## Wormentude

I find that "jerk" is a word that tends to be used when someone is being particularly annoying or acting like an idiot, but I'm not sure of the Spanish for a similar word. It's a slang term, but not vulgar. Idiot is probably the nearest alternative in English.


----------



## fenixpollo

to jerk = to yank; jalar/mover bruscamente
to jerk (it) out = sacar/quitar/jalar hacia afuera, de manera brusca; puede tener referencia sexual, pero no implica nada malo por sí
to jerk off = masturbarse

Si "gilipollas" no fuera tan peninsular, yo usaría esa expresión.   Me gusta "cretino" (cretin) pero creo que "idiot" (idiota) es más eqivalente a ese término.

Saludos.


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
en Puerto Rico usamos 'pendejo', yo creo. (Y cabro'n tambien, un monto'n de cabro'n)
saludos


----------



## zirbi

yo la verdad usaria capullo y si lo que quieres es mas un sentido de pesado usaria tocapelotas, pero me inclino por la primera


----------



## Alicky

Sines said:


> Tal y como se comportó el tal Robert en la frase _(...me echó una mala cara cuando le pidí que me entregara un libro, me contestó bruscamente cuando le hice una pregunta, y chocó conmigo en el recibidor sin pedirme diculpas_) en España diríamos, al menos yo diría: *Robert se comportó como un aunténtico gilipollas*
> 
> Un pregunta relacionada, o parecida: Jerk it out! significa algo así como mastúrbate! ?


 
En Argentina diríamos que Robert se portó como un forro, o como byte dijo, en un contexto un poco mas polite diríamos cretino.
Pero cuidado, este término es bastante grosero y rudo.


----------



## 50something

Nuestros cuates argentinos dirían "qué boludo!" o "qué pelotudo!".


----------



## Alicky

cochabamba said:


> Nuestros cuates argentinos dirían "qué boludo!" o "qué pelotudo!".


 
Y hasta por ahí. Porque boludo directamente ya se convirtió en el nombre de todos:Hola boludo, chau boludo, pasame la sal boludo. Y pelotudo podría funcionar perfectamente. Pasa que pelotudo inclina la balanza hacia el lado de la estupidez, mientras que forro hacia la mala onda. Esa es la diferencia que yo noto.

pd: nunca escribi tantas veces "boludo" en mi vida.


----------



## 50something

Grande Alicky!, la descripción que haces es por supuesto mas precisa. Acá en Bolivia el uso es bastanta más peyorativo, dependiento del tono y contexto por supuesto. Si dices "ese es un pelotudo!", te refieres a algun estúpido que anda por ahí haciendo pelotudeces, pero si dices "Gary, eres un pelotudo", con suavidad y sonriente, es que me mandé algun gracioso exabrupto cordial entre cuates.


----------



## Alicky

cochabamba said:


> Grande Alicky!, la descripción que haces es por supuesto mas precisa. Acá en Bolivia el uso es bastanta más peyorativo, dependiento del tono y contexto por supuesto. Si dices "ese es un pelotudo!", te refieres a algun estúpido que anda por ahí haciendo pelotudeces, pero si dices "Gary, eres un pelotudo", con suavidad y sonriente, es que me mandé algun gracioso exabrupto cordial entre cuates.


 
Jajaja! Es que a insultar, a mi no me gana nadie 
Dejando de lado las bromas, tenés razón. Depende del contexto y como se diga, el significado del "insulto" varía bastante.


----------



## Sines

_Gilipollas_ is neither a rude nor a excessively derogatory word. It's very used in the every-day language (in Spain) and it has even softer nuances if you say _Gili_ (short word for Gilipollas) instead of "Gilipollas", although that's more used by kids or by 'posh people'. 

Whilst as in all the cases, it depends on the tone, of course...if you say _Gilipollas_ shouting with anger to someboy, my previous speech makes no sense, but that happens with many other words 

In short, for me at least here in Spain, _Gilipollas_ is the perfect translation for "Jerk". The others words commented (_Capullo, Joputa, Mamón, Huevón..._) are much more rude words.


----------



## Telmo

Un detalle: el equivalenta a un 'jerk' (jerk-off) estadounidense es el 'wanker' británico, también en su connotación de masturbador.
Vs


----------



## fenixpollo

"jerk" y "jerk-off" no son equivalentes.  Puede haber relación entre los dos, pero no vienen del mismo origen. (fuente)


----------



## Santiago Jorge

That's right.  When we can call somebody a "jerk-off" we are saying something quite different then when we call that same person a "jerk."  La primera es grosera (masturbador), la segunda no es grosera, aunque puede ser ofensiva (cabrón o lo que sea).


----------



## heidita

fenixpollo said:


> Like "güevón" de güevos? In Mexico that means "lazy". Some Mexican options:


 

Huevón aquí también significa lento o vago, pero no imbécil.


----------



## cbland

yo diria en Nic.    se porto como mierda .  o fulanito es un mierda


----------



## fenixpollo

Pero "jerk" no es vulgar, como "mierda".


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá jerk=mal educado, grosero, imbécil /hasta cretino
Saludos,


----------



## Casusa

srsh said:


> "gilipollas" y "capullo" son utilizadas por ejemplo en España, pero aquí en México definitivamente no se utilizan.
> 
> Podría ser "Patán", no es vulgar y lo he escuchado en varios paises de habla hispana.
> 
> ¿Qué les parece?


 
De acuerdo, la general, en español y que no tiene diversas acepciones de acuerdo a la region es "patán"


----------



## heidita

Casusa said:


> De acuerdo, la general, en español y que no tiene diversas acepciones de acuerdo a la region es "patán"


 
Patán se usa aquí como alguien patoso, no como alguien imbécil o cretino, nada que ver.


----------



## magpe

Everybody has given suggestions according to their nationality, but the only expresión that may apply is "Patán", which has the connotation of a rude person, but worse than that.

Pelotudo, boludo, guevón, estúpido, pendejo, cabrón, idiota, cretino, son prácticamente sinónimos, lo cual designa a una persona poco inteligente o torpe, pero eso es muy diferente a estar hablando de una persona antipática y grosera, para lo cual la mejor palabra sería "patán" que se entiende en cualquier país y es oficial en el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua: rae.es. Gilipolla ni siquiera es una palabra real y capullo tiene un significado totalmente diferente, y el conocido por todos es el capullo de las mariposas.

Para Colombia y para casi todo el resto de los países, pendejo es una persona tonta, pero en Perú significa todo lo contrario. Así que lo mejor es usar palabras genéricas y correctas para todos. Eviten tanta jerga, consulten el diccionario de la Real Academia y ríjanse por él, de lo contrario nunca habrá ni buen español ni unificación del mismo.


----------



## heidita

magpe said:


> Everybody has given suggestions according to their nationality, but the only expresión that may apply is "Patán", which has the connotation of a rude person, but worse than that.


 
*Bienvenido al foro magpe.*

No sé en tu país, pero en España no tiene esa connotación. Patán es una persona poco habilidosa y torpe, no un maleducado o grosero.



> Gilipolla ni siquiera es una palabra real


*



gilipollas.


1. adj. vulg. gilí. U. t. c. s.
		
Click to expand...

*La palabra no es _gilipolla_ sino _gillipollas_: 



> y capullo tiene un significado totalmente diferente, y el conocido por todos es el capullo de las mariposas.


 
Capullo viene también en el Drae:

*



capullo.

8. m. coloq. novato.

Click to expand...

 
En España se aplica también la acepción de idiota.*




> Eviten tanta jerga, consulten el diccionario de la Real Academia y ríjanse por él, de lo contrario nunca habrá ni buen español ni unificación del mismo.


 
Tienes toda la razón.  Pero esto era una pregunta sobre jerga, y la jerga forma parte del idioma.


----------



## krolaina

magpe said:


> Everybody has given suggestions according to their nationality, but the only expresión that may apply is "Patán", which has the connotation of a rude person, but worse than that.
> 
> Pelotudo, boludo, guevón, estúpido, pendejo, cabrón, idiota, cretino, son prácticamente sinónimos, lo cual designa a una persona poco inteligente o torpe, pero eso es muy diferente a estar hablando de una persona antipática y grosera, para lo cual la mejor palabra sería "patán" que se entiende en cualquier país y es oficial en el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua: rae.es. Gilipolla ni siquiera es una palabra real y capullo tiene un significado totalmente diferente, y el conocido por todos es el capullo de las mariposas.
> 
> Para Colombia y para casi todo el resto de los países, pendejo es una persona tonta, pero en Perú significa todo lo contrario. Así que lo mejor es usar palabras genéricas y correctas para todos. Eviten tanta jerga, consulten el diccionario de la Real Academia y ríjanse por él, de lo contrario nunca habrá ni buen español ni unificación del mismo.


 
Hola magpe:

Bienvenido a los foros.

Parece que te sientes molesto...estoy segura de que no es la intención de ninguno de los participantes de este hilo. El español es una lengua muy rica en cuanto a vocabulario, hay muchas formas de decir una misma cosa y si alguien tiene una duda lo normal, aquí, es  preguntarla y que cada uno de su opinión. No creo que "patán" sea la palabra genérica...de hecho no creo que haya  palabra genérica para "jerk", como tampoco la hay para otras muchas cosas. Simplemente damos opiniones sin molestar, con ganas de aprender y de conocer mejor las diferentes formas de hablar o escribir... así sí que estamos unidos todos! 

Tan respetable es tu opinión como la de los demás, ¿no crees?.

Para mí "jerk" en España sería "gilipollas"; aunque parezca vulgar o grosero a veces no se usa como tal; si tienes mucha confianza con la gente incluso lo puedes usar en un sentido afectivo y nadie se molestará.

¡Siento la parrafada! Un saludo a todos.


----------



## magpe

Sí, es un poco molesto que tanta gente quiera especular, sin tener seguridad de cual es la manera correcta.

Si me atrevo a una dar opinión segura es porque sé lo que estoy diciendo. Por eso digo que siempre hay una autoridad que rige y por esa nos debemos guiar. Porque ésta es precisamente la causa de que el español se esté degerando de tal manera, porque todos quieren usarlo como se les antoja, especialmente en México y las personas de habla hispana aquí en Estados Unidos, las cuales hablan un español "macheteado", lleno de anglicismos. Siendo nuestro idioma tan rico en vocabulario y tan romántico va a acabar en la basura.

Repito que gilipollas no es  una palabra real u oficial, ni siquiera existe en el diccionario de la RAE. Consulta el diccionario antes de dar opiniones seguras. No se trata de lo que cada uno piensa sino de lo que realmente es, y para confirmarlo hay que ir a las fuentes fidenignas. Da pena que sea precisamente en España donde se use porque son ustedes quienes deberían ser el ejemplo.

Y consulta la palabra "patán" en el diccionario rae.es antes de refutar mi opinión.

Los estadounidenses usan "Jerk" para describir a una persona grosera maleducada, desconsiderada, tirana, etc. y patán en este caso es la que más se ajusta. Y si no estás convencida, pues no lo creas, pero te sugiero que consultes el significado de cada una de las otras palabras propuestas, las cuales ya  mencioné en mi anterior mensaje. Basta con leer las definiciones para enterder.

Yo no discuto por discutir, cuando lo hago me aseguro de saber de las fuentes fieles como el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua. Este foro no se trata de opiniones vagas, sino de saber una respuesta correcta.


----------



## krolaina

magpe said:


> Repito que gilipollas no es una palabra real u oficial, ni siquiera existe en el diccionario de la RAE. Consulta el diccionario antes de dar opiniones seguras.


 
Bien...¿y qué es ésto?

Te agradecería que suavizases el tono, YO SÍ QUE NO ACOSTUMBRO A DISCUTIR. Si te molesta que se te lleve la contraria no creo que estés en el sitio adecuado. 

Un saludo.


----------



## kazijistan

Según el diccionario Simon & Schuster.: (jer.) pelmazo, latoso.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

magpe said:


> Sí, es un poco molesto que tanta gente quiera especular, sin tener seguridad de cual es la manera correcta.
> 
> Repito que gilipollas no es una palabra real u oficial, ni siquiera existe en el diccionario de la RAE. Consulta el diccionario antes de dar opiniones seguras. No se trata de lo que cada uno piensa sino de lo que realmente es, y para confirmarlo hay que ir a las fuentes fidenignas. Da pena que sea precisamente en España donde se use porque son ustedes quienes deberían ser el ejemplo.
> 
> Yo no discuto por discutir, cuando lo hago me aseguro de saber de las fuentes fieles como el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua. Este foro no se trata de opiniones vagas, sino de saber una respuesta correcta.


 
A ver, Magpe, consulta bien el diccionario de la RAE y verás que *gilipollas* existe: viene de *gilí*, palabra de origen caló. Quizás a ti te suene rara, pero piensa que aquí, en España, todos la tenemos en boca.

A mí también me parece una buena traducción para *jerk*, si bien a mí aún me gusta más *capullo*. Si buscamos una palabra más versatil (es decir, que suene bien en los contextos de Latinoamérica y España), quizás *cretino* sea la mejor. My humble opinion, Magpe... Y, si te interesa, mira este otro hilo: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=486827


----------



## valeban

Otra opción para Argentina sería "turro" (del estilo de jodido...) o "guacho"... (esta también es vulgar pero más suave, si alguien te hace un chiste sobre tu persona pero que sabes que es verdad dirías hay que guacho....).


----------



## heidita

magpe said:


> Sí, es un poco molesto que tanta gente quiera especular, sin tener seguridad de cual es la manera correcta.


 
Krolaina, me parece que este post va por mí. Lo cierto es que en mi perfil pone alemana, pero soy más bien madrileña y ya se sabe: ser español es un orgullo, ser madrileño un título. 

De ahí que quizás hayas pensado, magpe, que hablo sin conocimiento. Cosa que es incierta.



> Porque esta es precisamente la causa de que el español se esté degenerando de tal manera, porque todos quieren usarlo como se les antoja, especialmente en México y las personas de habla hispana aquí en Estados Unidos, las cuales hablan un español "macheteado", lleno de anglicismos. Siendo nuestro idioma tan rico en vocabulario y tan romántico va a acabar en la basura.


 
No podría estar más de acuerdo contigo.  


> Repito que gilipollas no es una palabra real u oficial, ni siquiera existe en el diccionario de la RAE. Consulta el diccionario antes de dar opiniones seguras.No se trata de lo que cada uno piensa sino de lo que realmente es, y para confirmarlo hay que ir a las fuentes fidedignas.


 
Esto sí me parece raro. Te añadí en mi mensaje la entrada del Drae. Quizás convenga que consultemos el diccionario todos. 





> Y consulta la palabra "patán" en el diccionario rae.es antes de refutar mi opinión.


 
Estimado magpe, yo sí lo he consultado.
Si acaso te incluyo la entrada en el DRAE:

*patán**.*


> (De _pata_).
> 
> *1. *m. coloq. Aldeano o rústico.
> *2. *m. coloq. Hombre zafio y tosco. U. t. c. adj.


 

La definición no es aplicable a "jerk".



> Este foro no se trata de opiniones vagas, sino de saber una respuesta correcta.


 
A no ser que se hayan cambiado las reglas de este foro, TODAS las opiniones son válidas y aceptadas. A veces son incorrectas, entonces siempre pueden ser refutadas.



krolaina said:


> Te agradecería que suavizases el tono,


 
Yo también te lo agradecería, magpe.


----------



## Vanest

Hola Magpe:

No entiendo muy bien tu reacción a las respuestas ofrecidas en este hilo. LA pregunta original era que la persona no estaba de acuerdo con la traducción que ofrecía el diccionario del Word Reference Forum, que es ésta:

*jerk* [dʒɜ*:*k] 
I _nombre_ 
*1*   sacudida
*to stop with a jerk,* parar bruscamente 
*2*   tirón: *she freed herself from him with a jerk,* logró liberarse de él con un movimiento brusco 
*3* _pey_ imbécil, gilipollas


*
3 **

jerk*,dork


_a dull stupid fatuous person  _



He copiado aquí tanto la traducción oficial (que es imbécil o gilipollas) y la definición en inglés. Una persona estúpida y fatua no es necesariamente una persona patán:
*patán *

m. Hombre zafio y ordinario. También adj.
 Aldeano,hombre rústico.
Más bien pienso que la traducción de patán es 'rude':

*rude* *A*_adjective_
*1 *ill-mannered, *rude*, unmannered, unmannerly

_socially incorrect in behavior; "resentment flared at such an unmannered intrusion"_
En mi opinión, y según mi manera de entender las fuentes:

Patán = Rude person
Imbécil = Jerk

Y elegí 'imbécil' solo porque es la más conocida en el mundo hispanohablante, no porque 'gilipollas' no exista, como ya te explicaron otras personas en este hilo:

*gilí**.*
 (Del caló _jili_, inocente, cándido, der. de _jil_, fresco).


* 1.     * adj. coloq. Tonto, lelo. U. t. c. s.

Además, no entiendo bien porque has 'desenterrado' este hilo, que estaba inactivo desde hace meses...

Saludos,

Vanest


----------



## magpe

*Todo el mundo quiere imponer la expresión o palabra a la cual está acostumbrado en su país, pero nadie quiere entender que el significado de todas esas palabras propuestas describen a una persona: torpe, poco inteligente, tonta; falta de entendimiento o razón, estúpido, necio, etc. etc.*

*No solo soy traductora sino que también he vivido aquí en EE.UU. por catorce años y conozco el uso de “Jerk”, el cual describe a alguien grosero, mal educado, atrevido, antipático, etc. Para lo cual “patán” es la palabra que más se acomoda, o en segunda instancia "déspota", y como tercera: zafio, que no es nada común.*

*Un “patán” no es necesariamente tonto, estúpido o poco inteligente; todo lo contrario puede ser astuto para cometer sus atrevidas fechorías. El tonto se deja de todo el mundo, el “patán” se aprovecha del “tonto”.*

*Gilipollas quiere decir tonto, lelo, pero no déspota o antipático como para poder ser llamado “Jerk”. La gente no entiende la diferencia entre ser tonto o hacer cosas torpes por falta de inteligencia a ser antipático y pesado a propósito y con conciencia absoluta.*

*Por eso digo que no se trata de dar opiniones vagas sino de cerciorarse antes de darlas. No se trata de un foro de opiniones acerca de estrellas de cine, o de farándula para estar expresando preferencias sino de dar una ayuda con conocimiento. Muchas personas en estos foros necesitan significados exactos, ya que esta página es visitada por muchos académicos y traductores.*

*Como último, sugiero que no crean en nadie sino que escriban directamente al plantel del Diccionario de la Real Academia Española RAE.ES). En la página principal hay un enlace o vínculo llamado CONSULTAS LINGÜÍSTICAS. Aclaren todas sus dudas a través de esa fuente tan fidedigna. Ellos les darán una respuesta pronta y acertada.*

*Ese cuento de capullo no sé de dónde lo sacaron, pero más adelante están las definiciones de RAE, y en ninguna describen a una persona déspota o atrevida. Pura jerga de pueblo…*
(Quizá de _capillo_, infl. en su t. por la del lat. _cucullus_, capucho).
*1. *m. Envoltura de forma oval dentro de la cual se encierra, hilando su baba, el gusano de seda para transformarse en crisálida.
*2. *m. Obra análoga de las larvas de otros insectos.
*3. *m. Botón de las flores, especialmente de la rosa.
*4. *m. Cascabillo de la bellota.
*

*


----------



## danielfranco

Hola, compañeros:
Sólo quiero venir a dar fe que los mexicanos no somos completamente culpables de desmadrar el pobre idioma español. Opino que también hemos recibido ayuda de todo hispanohablante, incluyendo a los mismos residentes de España. Pero ese es otro tema completamente diferente.
Creo que la mejor traducción para "jerk" será la voz en español mexicano de: "mamón". Es del mismo registro y tiene la misma definición.
En inglés (por lo menos en la limitada región que conozco, en donde vivo), la palabra también es malsonante y no se usa en compañía amable. También proviene de la jerga del pueblo llano y su significado como insulto es alterno a sus significados formales.

Creo...


----------



## fenixpollo

magpe said:


> Déjame decirme que suena muy extraño que uses la palabra "hilo" con el significado que le das. Es la primera vez que veo esta palabra usada de esta manera. Sonaría mejor decir "este foro", o "este debate", o "esta charla", etc. Hay muchos otros sinónimos que aplicarían mejor en lugar de éste.


 Es que Vanest está siguiendo las normas del foro, o la cultura establecida, porque esa es la palabra que utilizamos para referirse a una conversación.  Un mensaje suele llamarse un _post_ o un _mensaje_, y una serie de mensajes unidos temáticamente y fisicamente en una sola conversación se llama un _hilo_.

Otra norma que tiene este foro es admitir las variaciones regionales de las palabras, sin insistir que haya una sola traducción o definición _correcta_. En la zona donde tú te encuentras, tal vez patán se maneja de igual manera que "jerk" en los Estados Unidos... pero no es así en todos lados.  Las otras personas que han sugerido traducciones de "jerk" no están diciendo que su traducción es el único correcto, sino una de varias alternativas.

Gracias por seguir otra regla del foro: mantener un tono colegial y bien educado.


----------



## cuchuflete

How fascinating it is to watch an attempt, thankfully not by many of the fine contributors to this discussion, to
find a single, precise correspondence between any single word in one language and a term in another that has a broad range of meanings.  There are obvious logical flaws to trying to superimpose a one-to-one relationship on a word which has a multitude of meanings. 

Context?  Ah, yes.  Context.  Circumstances, mood, style, tone, intent all have a role to play in determining
which its many meanings _jerk_ serves. 

For those who haven't bothered to refresh their memories by reviewing the early posts in this thread,
some of the definitions presented were asshole, dickhead, fool, prick and dork.   As if that were not enough variety, we have the views of quite a few good dictionaries:

Oxford Advanced Learners Dictionary:   (informal) a _stupid person_ who often says or does the wrong thing

Random House Unabridged:      Slang. a contemptibly _naive, fatuous, foolish, or inconsequential person_.

American Heritage Dictionary:   Slang.  A _foolish, rude, or contemptible person._

Online Etymology Dictionary:   1935, "_tedious and ineffectual person_," Amer.Eng. carnival slang, 


Princeton WordNet:     a _dull stupid fatuous person , dork_

Cambridge Advanced Learners Dict.: SLANG  a _stupid person, usually a man_

Merriam-Webster Online:  an_ annoyingly stupid or foolish person_ b : an _unlikable person_; especially : one who is _cruel, rude, or small-minded_


Would someone really have us believe that there is but one solitary word in the Spanish language that encompasses that entire range of meanings so perfectly that all other possibilities should be excluded?  
Would anyone be so bold as to exclude _idiota, estúpido, gillipollas, tonto, memo, imbécil, pendejo, huevón y más?
_
Citing a monolingual authority in a target language while ignoring the range of meanings in the source language is an interesting excercise, thoroughly unconvincing.  


And then there is context.


----------



## magpe

_Creo que es difícil hacerse entender en este foro. Se trata de hablar un español correcto, pero cada cual es libre de seguir con la jerga que quiera. El que lo quiera tomar que lo tome y el que no, pues que siga errando, a mi no me va a afectar porque yo sí cuido y quiero mi idioma y mi cultura._



> Editado por moderadora:
> Para nuevo tema, abra nuevo hilo (regla 10), gracias.


_
_ 
_Otra cosa, mi definición no es la que se usa aquí en Estados Unidos sino la más lógica o aplicable (más no la única o absoluta), según el idioma español. Seguro que hay sinónimos, pero todavía no he visto uno acertado que no aplique a un solo país. Soy colombiana, “de pura cepa”, y a mucho honor, país donde se habla (sin ser petulante) el español más rico en vocabulario del mundo. Dicho por la RAE y el Instituto Santillana. Claro está que si me pusiera a nombrar todas las palabras que nosotros utilizamos para denominar a un “jerk”, pues la lista sería interminable, pero no se trata de imponer modismos sino dejar que la Biblia (RAE) en el idioma de la última palabra._

_Entiendan que hay palabras que no tiene traducción exacta tanto en inglés como en español. Hay muchísimas palabras en español que no se pueden traducir exactamente por el simple hecho de que el idioma inglés no las tiene, así que hay que acomodar la traducción a como el idioma objetivo lo requiera, y dependiendo del tema del que se hable. La persona que comenzó este tema o foro, no dijo que quería conocer los modismos de todos los países sino la traducción más acertada, lógicamente basándose en una autoridad en el idioma español, no en nuestra opinión personal._

_Si alguien tiene un sinónimo mejor, pues cuéntamelo por favor, pero no escojan palabras que quieran decir que la persona es torpe, bruta, imbécil, idiota, etc. por falta de inteligencia sino una que implique que es grosera, burda, atrevida, déspota, antipática, maleducada, etc. etc._

_Las únicas definiciones para hilo que medio aplicarían serían:_
*8. *m. Continuación o serie del discurso, de las acciones, de los sentimientos, de los gestos, etc. _El hilo de la risa.__Al hilo de la pena._
*cortar el ~…de **(No dice cortar este hilo)*
*1. *loc. verb. Interrumpir, atajar el curso de la conversación o de otras cosas.
*cortar el ~ del discurso. **(No dice cortar este hilo)*
*1. *loc. verb. Interrumpirlo, pasando a tratar de algo inconexo con su objeto o asunto principal.
*tomar el ~… de **(Continuar el hilo de la conversación)*
*1. *loc. verb. Continuar el discurso o conversación que se había interrumpido.


----------



## magpe

"Insolente" también aplica muy bien, aunque si quieren insultar con más enfásis, pues tendrán que usar otra.

Insolente y patán son palabras que cualquier persona de habla española debe conocer, o de lo contrario se entenderá que no ven mucha televisión del exterior; o que no leen buenos libros escritos en español; o que simplemente se acostumbran a los modismos de su tierra y no ven más allá de sus fronteras, es decir, que su educación es limitada; o que simplemente no les interesa enriquecer su vocabulario o idioma.

Espero que muchas personas traten de contribuir a enriquecer nuestro idioma y no a destruirlo. El mío no es perfecto, pero trato de hacer lo mejor para mantener un buen nivel.

Discutí con mi esposo, quien es estadounidense, con respecto a esta palabra y está de acuerdo con que ellos casi siempre la usan para denotar una persona grosera, burda, insolente, etc. Solo quería confirmar mi creencia...

Cuchuflete, thanks for your contribution, but it would be nice if you express your opinion in Spanish too, since it is the predominant language on this forum.

Gracias.


----------



## fenixpollo

magpe said:


> _Creo que es difícil hacerse entender en este foro. _


 Bueno, entiendo tu motivo de querer expresarte bien en español y encontrar una traducción correcta. Pero no entiendo la lógica cuando dices que patán es la única traducción correcta. 





			
				el DRAE said:
			
		

> _patán_
> Aldeano o rústico.
> Hombre zafio y tosco.


 ¿Dónde se encuentra en la definición de la RAE el sentido de "tonto"?  Y por el otro lado, ¿la gente de la ciudad utilizan la palabra "jerk" para referirse a la gente del pueblo o de una aldea?  Que yo sepa, no.

Entiendo que quieres defender tu idioma contra influencias negativas, pero parece que lo estás tratando de defender contra la misma "Biblia" que tienes como sagrada.





magpe said:


> Cuchuflete, thanks for your contribution, but it would be nice if you express your opinion in Spanish too, since it is the predominant language on this forum.


 Actually, it's a Spanish-English forum, where the predominant languages are... Spanish and English.  In the Rules/FAQ link in this Spanish-English forum, you'll find that the first rule is to not insult other members of the forum... no matter how veiled an insult it may be.


----------



## magpe

fenixpollo said:


> Bueno, entiendo tu motivo de querer expresarte bien en español y encontrar una traducción correcta. Pero no entiendo la lógica cuando dices que patán es la única traducción correcta. ¿Dónde se encuentra en la definición de la RAE el sentido de "tonto"? Y por el otro lado, ¿la gente de la ciudad utilizan la palabra "jerk" para referirse a la gente del pueblo o de una aldea? Que yo sepa, no.
> 
> _Repito, que es difícil hacerse entender es este foro._
> 
> _Vuelve a leer a ver si captas la parte donde dije que no es la traducción única o absoluta sino una de las más acertadas. Y en vez de refutar mi definición, porque no ayudas a encontrar sinónimos más exactos según tú._
> 
> _Patán quiere decir Aldeano, o rústico, como primera definición, como segunda zafío o tosco, la cual es la que más aplica. Podemos tomar rústico y tosco, es decir, sin modales. No quiere decir que un patán tiene que ser absolutamente aldeano. A propósito, ya no quedan muchas aldeas._
> 
> Entiendo que quieres defender tu idioma contra influencias negativas, pero parece que lo estás tratando de defender contra la misma "Biblia" que tienes como sagrada. Actually, it's a Spanish-English forum, where the predominant languages are... Spanish and English. In the Rules/FAQ link in this Spanish-English forum, you'll find that the first rule is to not insult other members of the forum... no matter how veiled an insult it may be.


 

_Lee muy bien mi comentario con respecto a Cuchuflete. No dije que solo se expresara en español sino que también lo hiciera en español. Eso lo dije porque aspiro a que si alguien está dando una opinión con respecto al tema manejado, pues tenga autoridad para decirlo por conocer este idioma muy bien. No se sabe si el está más familiarizado con inglés o con español, porque no expresó nada en español. Es como si yo ingresara en una página donde se está debatiendo el significado de una palabra en inglés y yo respondiera todo en español…Pues yo como que me quedo fuera, porque si no me siento experta en ese idioma prefiero no dar opiniones al respecto, o por lo menos lo aclararía. El tema era la mejor traducción en español, no de cuantas definiciones puede haber en inglés. Además él también fue sarcástico en su apreciación. Pero no importa, sigue opinando que yo responderé, de eso se tratan los foros._

_"Canalla" es otro sinónimo que aplica._

_Por favor no te dediques solo a refutar sino también a aportar palabras o sinónimos._

_Saludos._


----------



## fenixpollo

magpe said:


> _Por favor no te dediques solo a refutar sino también a aportar palabras o sinónimos._


 Aporté unas ideas en los posts 7 y 29 en esta conversación. Estoy de acuerdo contigo que patán es otra buena alternativa. No estoy refutando tu aportación, sino la manera en que la aportaste. No dijiste que patán es una alternativa, sino la única alternativa. 





			
				magpe said:
			
		

> Everybody has given suggestions according to their nationality, but the only expresión that may apply is "Patán"....





			
				magpe said:
			
		

> ... _“patán” es la palabra que más se acomoda,_


 No dudo que en Columbia, patán es la palabra que más se acomoda. Pero en España, otra palabra se acomodará mejor, y en otros lados serán apropiadas otras palabras.





> _Lee muy bien mi comentario con respecto a Cuchuflete.Además él también fue sarcástico en su apreciación. No dije que solo se expresara en español sino que también lo hiciera en español. _


 Entonces, si quieres que todos los comentarios aquí sean en los dos idiomas, debes empezar con los tuyos y ponerlos todos en ambas idiomas.

No creo que eso sea lo que quieres -- más bien crees que se te ha faltado el respeto y quieres el mismo trato que queremos los demás. 

No puedo responder por cuchuflete, solamete por mí, y creo que en ningún momento te he faltado el respeto. Al contrario, tu reacción ha sido bastante agresivo y tu tono no ha seguido las normas del foro. Con gusto sigo esta conversación, pero solamete con un tono cordial.


----------



## magpe

fenixpollo said:


> Aporté unas ideas en los posts 7 y 29 en esta conversación. Estoy de acuerdo contigo que patán es otra buena alternativa. No estoy refutando tu aportación, sino la manera en que la aportaste. No dijiste que patán es una alternativa, sino la única alternativa. No dudo que en Columbia, patán es la palabra que más se acomoda. Pero en España, otra palabra se acomodará mejor, y en otros lados serán apropiadas otras palabras. Entonces, si quieres que todos los comentarios aquí sean en los dos idiomas, debes empezar con los tuyos y ponerlos todos en ambas idiomas.
> 
> No creo que eso sea lo que quieres -- más bien crees que se te ha faltado el respeto y quieres el mismo trato que queremos los demás.
> 
> No puedo responder por cuchuflete, solamete por mí, y creo que en ningún momento te he faltado el respeto. Al contrario, tu reacción ha sido bastante agresivo y tu tono no ha seguido las normas del foro. Con gusto sigo esta conversación, pero solamete con un tono cordial.


Felixpollo:

Sure, you can start a forum regarding a Spanish word and its best translation into English, but let me tell you that I would not intervene as emphatically as in Spanish for the simple reason that English is not my native language. But if I did, I would make sure to clarify this issue before I give my opinion, that way, people will know that it is just an opinion, but not a trustworthy answer.

Another thing is that I will try not to mix English with Spanish; either I address someone in English or in Spanish. I don't want to sound like some people here that speak, as they themselves say, "mixtiado" or Texmex".

I would also try to address the subject in matter, not just suppositions. Why waste time...

I have not disrespected anybody. You are only disrespected, if you let that feeling sink in your mind. I have not felt disrespected by you or anybody else. Everybody is just giving and defending their opinions, and that's what forums are about. So, no, I am not that sensitive to feel disrespected because people don't agree with me, and express it openly.

Another thing, you don't sound like contributing, but trying to go against me at all cost by defending others even if they have been sarcastic.


----------



## belén

Cierro este hilo ya que se está desvariando del tema inicial.
Belén, moderadora


----------

